# Topics > Toys > Radio-controlled toys (RC toys, R/C toys) >  KF Toys Smart Watch Control Mini 2.4G RC Car

## Airicist

Funny R-103 2.4G Smart RC Car Smart Watch Voice Control Racer on GeekBuying

tomtop.com/car-toys-1175/p-rm5989.html

----------


## Airicist

Smart RC Car smart watch voice control racer review (Funny R-101)

Published on Jun 19, 2016




> Smart Watch Voice Command Car from KF Toys. Today we review the very fun Smart Watch Voice Control RC Car.
> 
> * Great for all ages
> * Unique watch remote controller - 2.4 Ghz
> * Ready to run
> * Light up the road with headlights
> * Function: Forward, Go back, Turbo, Car brake, Light on, Light off, Spin out
> * Control Mode: A key to start, Turn left, Turn right, Sound and light switches, Speed file
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Simlife rechargeable voice control car

Published on Sep 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Voice controlled RC car with smartWatch TomTop KFToys unboxing review

Published on Dec 15, 2016




> If you love remote controlled toys, you will love the mini remote controlled smart watch voice command car. Car comes with flashing lights from inside the car when you turn on the button under the car, then means the car is stand-by commands from smart watch. The car also has 2.4Ghz relative frequency connection, after first connection, the car will default the smart watch which you already connected. 
> 
> Features:
> High sturdy car body.
> Powerful high speed motor.
> Three different speed mode.
> Smart watch voice command.
> LED head lights actually light up.
> 2.4Ghz relative frequency connection.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & Let's Play - ROBOT CARS - Voice Command Racing RC 

Published on Jan 11, 2017




> Today we unbox Robotic Cars! These $24.99 cars listen to your commands and act on them! They drive forward, turn, spinout, and play sounds! 
> I actually really enjoyed them and hope you guys enjoy this video too!

----------

